# solar panels cheap



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Any one got a source for them at a very reasonable price. Some one in a store said they found a place in Ca that sold them much cheaper than any where else but she could not remember the name.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 10, 2008)

Have you tried Real Goods? They are in Ca. and have been very helpful to me(a beginner) in solar power.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.sunelec.com/

I haven't delt with them.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/solar_panels.htm is an interesting site that lists panels and prices and sources, and updates regularly.

Of course, the cheapest ones are brands I never heard of, and in larger quantities.

I work with a LOCAL dealer/installer/wholesaler, though, and get my panels at a good price through him.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Some of the stuff coming in from china is suspect.
If you want to go with that stuff strictly because of the price tag . . . . . . . . . its your buck.

Good solar panels and the word 'cheap' can not be used in the same sentence.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

as jim-mi said cheap and good solar panels do not belong in the same sentence. when I was shopping for panels I got good buys and service from wholesale solar. http://www.wholesalesolar.com/ mind you that was a few years ago and I haven't price shopped for panels since then. I got the kc125 now replaced with the kc 130 for refrence

greg


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Try http://www.partsonsale.com/slrelecar.html

in Ca.Though shipping is a killer on em.Very good folks,very enthusiastic,very knowledgeable and carry large selection of lots of name brand quality products.Also inverter repairs and custom cable making.

Better yet,do this.Search the web,find the lowest delivered/taxed price.Print it out.

Take that quote to your local dealer and see if he can beat it.

Bud did that,and dealer did meet the best price on the net.On panels,batteries and meters too!Even got a lower price than asked on the batts he had sitting around.

May be possible your local dealer can do that too and still make a profit.Especially in tight times ANY profit margin beats no profit at all.

Good luck on your endeavors.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Toddbolender said:


> Have you tried Real Goods? They are in Ca. and have been very helpful to me(a beginner) in solar power.


We've found RealGoods to be far more expensive than other dealers.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks all I will look over them all.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

A few years ago when we were pricing, we found this place was competitive in its pricing:

http://www.windsun.com/

Shipping from any place that sells panels can get pricey so sometimes it's best to purchase panels closer to home that are a bit more expensive, but you'll save big in shipping. 

Just a thought...

RVcook


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

FYI I have purchased from SunElectric in florida. They are very slow to respond and to ship. The last time I wanted to purchase 4 solar panels and a new inverter....phone and sent an email asking for approximate shipping. both said they would get back to me and no one ever did. apparently they did not want my business! sis


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

RVcook said:


> A few years ago when we were pricing, we found this place was competitive in its pricing:
> 
> http://www.windsun.com/
> 
> ...


I agree about Northern AZ Wind and Sun. We've done a lot of business with them and I highly recommend them.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I would think that as long as there is a service place within a few hundred miles of where you're placing them, you outta be ok. Unless the panel is made by an underground manufacturer, and they fill it with sawdust or paint the squares on, they're basically mostly the same. The difference would be the protective cover over the panels, and the casing. If the frame can rust, or isn't grounded properly, you'll have problems, same as if the panel isn't hail resistant and whatnot.
Look for user reviews, those are usually very telling. If 50% of people are angry, I would say don't buy.

I'm waiting for this Nanosolar thing to take off before I buy any of that stuff.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Adam, Don't know anyone that would\does make a PV panel with anything that will rust..............
Might I suggest that you go up and read the sticky 'Solar panels- what to look for' . . . . . . .


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Jim-mi said:


> Adam, Don't know anyone that would\does make a PV panel with anything that will rust..............
> Might I suggest that you go up and read the sticky 'Solar panels- what to look for' . . . . . . .


Hey, you never know with foreign products. No one thought that cat food should contain melamine either...
But good suggestion about the sticky. I have a big thick book called "Photovoltaics: Design and installation manual" by Solar International. That's my bible for what to look for.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

I recently had good luck with www.pacificrenewablesgroup.com . 

They are selling used 80w Solec Panels that are made in the USA for $300.00 a piece. 

You could probably get a discount on volume. They did say that they have shipped 8 panels to someone back east before, but the shipping from Nor Cal to NY might not make it such a great deal.


----------

